# EA CEO Resigns



## IBNobody (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/18/us-electronicarts-ceo-idUSBRE92H0Z120130318



> Electronic Arts' Chief Executive Officer John Riccitiello has resigned, saying he was "accountable" for the company's missing operational targets.


 
I guess SimCity was the last nail in his coffin. At least he's taking responsibility...


----------



## Chary (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor guy couldn't handle the stress.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 18, 2013)

good night sweet prince


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 18, 2013)

good, this was the guy who wanted to charge people money for ammo for their guns in their games, good riddance, let's hope the rest of them lose their jobs too.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was just going to post this, good thing I double checked.

I'm glad he resigned. Maybe we'll have someone who actually gives a shit about their gamers replace him.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't count on it. One man alone isn't responsible for every terrible business decision a company that size makes, and they're business decisions that, from a financial standpoint, more or less worked.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

A) At this rate, EA won't BE-A.
B) Looks like he got CE-Owned.
C) Ouch, John got Ricci-told.
D) There really is no "accounting" for taste.
E) All of the above.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> good, this was the guy who wanted to charge people money for ammo for their guns in their games, good riddance, let's hope the rest of them lose their jobs too.


 
Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.

Seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 18, 2013)

Chary said:


> Poor guy couldn't handle the stress.


Board: Sales are down. SimCity is a wreck. I beg you John, don't cry.
John Riccitiello: ;O;
Board: No more tears, just forced resignations.



Spoiler: Board: ... and one more thing before you leave, John.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.



You mean CEO's live paycheck to paycheck and don't have massive savings accounts? Hollywood, you've lied to me for the last time!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

A think it's worth noting that the guy actually was into video games and would talk about them quite frequently. Considering a lot of higherups in gaming companies are usually just businessmen, not gamers, it was refreshing to see a CEO who really knew and cared about the product he was working with.

Maybe not the best businessman but he didn't see like a generic suit put in the head honcho spot.

But of course this will be overshadowed by the "boohoo ea is worse than hitler" shit.



tbgtbg said:


> You mean CEO's live paycheck to paycheck and don't have massive savings accounts? Hollywood, you've lied to me for the last time!


 
She said she wished they all (ie the entirety of EA) lose their jobs.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 18, 2013)

Sad someone lost a job but happy to see a restructuring within ea. this man will get employed soon enough anyways


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is getting to be close to the E.T grade cock-up story of this generation at this point.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 18, 2013)

Good Riddance I suppose?

Not that it matters, EA won't change any time in the future, another polished turd will just take his place. At least he's humble enough to step down.

The guy had an $800,000 salary, he'll be set for life anyways.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 18, 2013)

Apparently this is the first time an EA CEO has resigned in over 600 years.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 18, 2013)

Wonder what the impact of someone more high-profile like Iwata stepped down..


----------



## chyyran (Mar 18, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Wonder what the impact of someone more high-profile like Iwata stepped down..


 
Tears, so many tears, enough to make the Sahara fertile again.

Now, if Bobby Kotick stepped down..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Wonder what the impact of someone more high-profile like Iwata stepped down..


 
Fans would collectively cry like the Pope died or something.

"Video gamers" here will probably equate this to V-E Day.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 18, 2013)

Ron said:


> Tears, enough tears to make the Sahara fertile once more!


Although it would be a sad day, I'd like to see the changes made within the company and how they'd effect the design future consoles and games..


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.


 
Even though he chose to resign, no one made him quit. Whether pressure got the best of him or not remains to be seen, but he had his reasons.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 18, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> good, this was the guy who wanted to charge people money for ammo for their guns in their games, good riddance, lets hope the rest of them loose their jobs too.


Dat's what I'm sayin' Except, lose, of course. Only thing I hope they loose are their bowels, in their pants, over all their epic failures finally coming to bite them in the ass.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 18, 2013)

Intestingly they have offered Sims buyers a free game now ... lol the mess gets messier...

https://help.ea.com/article/simcity-something-extra


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2013)

The first rule of leadership – everything is your fault!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> good, this was the guy who wanted to charge people money for ammo for their guns in their games, good riddance, lets hope the rest of them loose their jobs too.


...source?

*EDIT:* I also think it's unfair to blame _one_ individual for the mishaps of an international corporation - he too is a cog in the mechanism controlled by other cogs, meaning the investors etc.

The whole company needs to re-structure and adapt, a resignation like this doesn't mean a 180 degrees turn in their strategies - it's merely a gesture, not a solution.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...source?


 
I always find the claim that EA "ruins games with microtransactions" when they really have a great model for it, at least when it comes to their retail games.

Like Dead Space 3 and Mass Effect 3 would be absolutely fine without microtransactions, but EA offers them as an alternative if you wish to spend a bit of cash here and there for some bonuses. Plus they don't ruin balance or make them "pay to win".

But EA is bad boohoo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I always find the claim that EA "ruins games with microtransactions" when they really have a great model for it, at least when it comes to their retail games.
> 
> Like Dead Space 3 and Mass Effect 3 would be absolutely fine without microtransactions, but EA offers them as an alternative if you wish to spend a bit of cash here and there for some bonuses. Plus they don't ruin balance or make them "pay to win".
> 
> But EA is bad boohoo.


I meant the part where _"players were required to buy ammunition necessary for the completion of a given game"_ - I don't mind bonuses at all myself. I want him to validate his statement with evidence.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I meant the part where _"players were required to buy ammunition necessary for the completion of a given game"_ - I don't mind bonuses at all myself. I want him to validate that with evidence.


 
I know, I was just pointing out how jalaneme's statement was so whiny, biased, and really incorrect.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I know, I was just pointing out how jalaneme's statement was so whiny, biased, and really incorrect.


When I read a Jalaneme post, i think of Mama boucher from the Waterboy.
DLC IS THE DEVIL ;O;


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2013)

This ain't a big deal. madden nfl is garbage. nba live 13 was canceled and it looked like hot garbage. mass effect 3 was garbage.


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.


 
I assume the implication is that they'll be replaced with people who actually give a shit about video games and the businessmen will fuck off and poison some other industry.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> This ain't a big deal. madden nfl is garbage. nba live 13 was canceled and it looked like hot garbage. mass effect 3 was garbage.


 
The diversity of language is so immense here that my mind just can't take it. Are you a Thesaurus Rex by any chance?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 18, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> good, this was the guy who wanted to charge people money for ammo for their guns in their games, good riddance, lets hope the rest of them loose their jobs too.


 
What are you on about? John was like the one good guy at EA and wasn't afraid to take responsibility for anything. The one guy that's ruining EA is Frank Gibeau.

But hey, for the sake of being a dick, I hope you lose your job too, run into financial problems, and can't support yourself anymore. You deserve it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> The diversity of language is so immense here that my mind just can't take it. Are you a Thesaurus Rex by any chance?


 
I've come to realize that Narutofan is fucking weird. The guy says the dumbest things, and he doesn't reply to people who reply to him.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I've come to realize that Narutofan is fucking weird. The guy says the dumbest things, and he doesn't reply to people who reply to him.


 
I think he's just master trole 2k13 but he's also lazy enough to not follow up.

Kinda strikes me as Valwin but not as clever (though that's not saying much) and without dedication.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> (...) *mass effect 3 was garbage.*


 



*LEAVE.*​


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.


 
I am sure his swimming pool full of money can keep his family fed and clothed until he get's a part time job at McDonald's, because I am sure after the last few years that have been a colossal disaster for EA in terms of bad PR and shitty business decisions, he won't be getting a job as a business executive ever again. 

A few more heads need to roll though, anyone in charge of business management and PR needs the headsman's axe so to speak. EA needs a complete overhaul at the top and a complete revamp of business priorities in terms of customer satisfaction and getting the most out of their products from a sales perspective. I find it funny how the guys with the most power in a company, are the most likely to fuck up all the big business decisions. If EA wants to redeem themselves, they need to admit they lied about everything with SimCity 5, they need to have all the online requirements removed from the game so that people can play it without having to hack the game and they need to be more open to distributing their content on other services again. Honestly, there is no way back from here, they can only move forward in one of two directions, the path that leads to their eventual demise or the one that brings them back to being a reputable developer and publisher that actually cares about the quality of their products and making gamer's happy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> This ain't a big deal. madden nfl is garbage. nba live 13 was canceled and it looked like hot garbage. mass effect 3 was garbage.


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 19, 2013)

First thing that popped into mind was Robert Kotick, and was like, no, that can't be right. And it wasn't so. Carry on.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I am sure his swimming pool full of money can keep his family fed and clothed until he get's a part time job at McDonald's, because I am sure after the last few years that have been a colossal disaster for EA in terms of bad PR and shitty business decisions, he won't be getting a job as a business executive ever again.
> 
> A few more heads need to roll though, anyone in charge of business management and PR needs the headsman's axe so to speak. EA needs a complete overhaul at the top and a complete revamp of business priorities in terms of customer satisfaction and getting the most out of their products from a sales perspective. I find it funny how the guys with the most power in a company, are the most likely to fuck up all the big business decisions. If EA wants to redeem themselves, they need to admit they lied about everything with SimCity 5, they need to have all the online requirements removed from the game so that people can play it without having to hack the game and they need to be more open to distributing their content on other services again. Honestly, there is no way back from here, they can only move forward in one of two directions, the path that leads to their eventual demise or the one that brings them back to being a reputable developer and publisher that actually cares about the quality of their products and making gamer's happy.


 
I was more so referring to her "everyone should be fired" part which would include the entire company and a lot of hardworking people. Still, a job loss is a job loss, and while the CEO here will probably be fine, not all higher ups will be fine if axed.

I see a lot of people saying EA is "doomed" but it's not like their franchises don't sell. They just make business decisions that people don't like so they instantly assume it equates to bad decisions for EA. It doesn't. Microtransactions didn't worsen sales of Mass Effect 3 or Dead Space 3. They just made them money on top of the purchase. DRM may be a bitch but 1.1 million people still bought SimCity and I don't believe there's a piracy crack yet. Origin may be a separate platform so you can't suck Valve's cock constantly but they don't need to give Valve a 30% share of their profits and people still use Origin for Battlefield 3/Mass Effect 3/Dead Space 3/etc.

I mean they haven't done will since 2008 but there was, oh I don't know, a fucking recession. No one has done as well since 2008.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.


 
seriously get a life,  stupid mindless sheep, after all the fat cats of the gaming industry have kids to feed and all that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 19, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> and you are spastic twisted dickhead with no basis, your only purpose on these forums is to run me down, regardless if you are right or wrong, again get a life, haven't you got anything better to do other than bring me down? you are only going to lose you know.


Lose? Lol, what are you setting up a war?

"My internet gang vs your internet gang! facebook, 12pm pst. Be there, or have a really good excuse!"

Seriously, grow up. You're being a retard saying the dumbest things ever. Again, just like you have done, I hope and wish you end up in financial problems and can't afford to eat and you and your family end up homeless. The sooner there are less of people like you, the better the world will be.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...source?


 






good riddance to the bastard, now my only wish is for EA to go completely bankrupt, that way they can't ruin the gaming industry like they already have.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 19, 2013)

I just find it kind of ironic that EA was kind of upset that Nintendo rejected the whole Origin thing and it seems like they can't even handle one game let alone an entire platform. I have to wonder exactly how that would have turned out... Would Origin have fudged up something super popular like Smash Bro's or Mario Kart online?

It is sad that he stepped down from this position but I doubt the guy will be working at a fast food joint to pay rent any time soon. When you hit that level of management you can find job's pretty easy even if it's running some 120K a year pay charity organization or something.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 19, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I just find it kind of ironic that EA was kind of upset that Nintendo rejected the whole Origin thing and it seems like they can't even handle one game let alone an entire platform. I have to wonder exactly how that would have turned out... Would Origin have fudged up something super popular like Smash Bro's or Mario Kart online?
> 
> It is sad that he stepped down from this position but I doubt the guy will be working at a fast food joint to pay rent any time soon. When you hit that level of management you can find job's pretty easy even if it's running some 120K a year pay charity organization or something.


Is there a source for this whole EA upset about Origin and Nintendo thing?

Also, why would Origin have anything to do with Mario Kart or Smash Bros online? I think EA just wanted Origin for their games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is there a source for this whole EA upset about Origin and Nintendo thing?
> 
> Also, why would Origin have anything to do with Mario Kart or Smash Bros online? I think EA just wanted Origin for their games.


 
Why else would EA not port several games to the Wii U?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Why else would EA not port several games to the Wii U?


 
But.... they released Madden, FIFA, Mass Effect 3, Need For Speed Most Wanted U (which is the superior version of the home consoles), So that complaint doesn't really fit...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is there a source for this whole EA upset about Origin and Nintendo thing?
> 
> Also, why would Origin have anything to do with Mario Kart or Smash Bros online? I think EA just wanted Origin for their games.


 
Was far too published and too much evidence for anyone even remotely familiar with the industry to have missed it.

No EA didn't publish a public statement saying "Yeah where butthurt that Nintendo rejected our deal to run the entire network!" lol if your looking a brain dead link to tell you that sorry to disappoint. 

http://bit.ly/ZWwlpE 

But if you can read multiple pages and do a tiny bit of research you can see the writing on the wall pretty easy.


----------



## marksteele (Mar 19, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> ...that way they can't ruin the gaming industry like they already have.


 

Wait....that...sentence...mind...blown....


Anyway nothing will change till they kill off Frank Gibeau, He's the one who said he won't accept any games that don't feature always online.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 19, 2013)

Next puppet / scape goat please


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 19, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Next puppet / scape goat please


Jay Wilson leaves Diablo 3 project.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 19, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Jay Wilson leaves Diablo 3 project.


 
That is only because they moved everyone from working on WoW and Diablo III to work on the Titan Project


Spoiler














Spoiler



Sorry couldn't resist typing like the average MMO Champion / WoW Forum user


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> good riddance to the bastard, now my only wish is for EA to go completely bankrupt, that way they can't ruin the gaming industry like they already have.


 
So before I would be able to cough up my first comment to a misunderstanding that your desire for them to lose their jobs meant just the comically evil villainous higher ups who live in a dark castle with the League of Evil CEOs.

But now that you basically clarified saying you wish the whole company goes bankrupt, which would entail a ton of jobs lost of honest, hardworking, middle class people just trying to feed their families, I can now firmly laugh at you and your complete selfishness.

I just find it hilarious that you love to cry profusely over goddamn microtransactions (which aren't even bad for crying out loud) but won't give a shit about bigger fish to fry. Go cry about Nintendo using conflict materials or Apple employing Foxconn, not microtransactions.

God you are the like the funniest person on this forum. Sorry emigre.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A think it's worth noting that the guy actually was into video games and would talk about them quite frequently. Considering a lot of higherups in gaming companies are usually just businessmen, not gamers, it was refreshing to see a CEO who really knew and cared about the product he was working with.


And that is why this guy is much better than Reggie (Reggie would totally do all kinds of questionable things if Nintendo would allow him to). He can get a job elsewhere, we've seen far greater fuck ups leave a company to better things and I think it was brave for this guy to admit responsibility for recent troubles even though it wasn't all his fault.



Rizsparky said:


> Wonder what the impact of someone more high-profile like Iwata stepped down..


To be honest...maybe it's something that is needed and I can see it coming if the Wii U doesn't buck up. I love the guy, he has a lot of warmth and being a ex game designer himself he is more than just a businessman but the launches of Wii U & 3DS didn't exactly go down as smoothly and the 3DS took it's sweet time to become a platform worth owning. I hope the Wii U doesn't take as long, it has greater competition. If he does step down I would like to see Satoru Shibata take over, he has done some great things for Nintendo Europe lately and he's a good character too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But.... they released Madden, FIFA, Mass Effect 3, Need For Speed Most Wanted U (which is the superior version of the home consoles), So that complaint doesn't really fit...


 
To be fair I thought FIFA/Madden/both got really shit Wii U ports, I could be wrong though.

Still it's not like denying Origin was good at all for Nintendo, it just means less games for their platform and less sales for them. They missed out on Crysis 3 (which was said to be running on the Wii U) and Dead Space 3. Not sure if Origin was the central cause of that but building a relationship with EA could have helped this. If it misses Battlefield 4 then that'd suck as well.

Even if you're not into these games they do sell well and it'd help the Wii U a little bit more. Everyone wins.


----------



## emigre (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> God you are the like the funniest person on this forum. Sorry emigre.


 
How I feel now:





EDIT: To stay on topic, Fuck you EA or something...


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Even though he chose to resign, no one made him quit. Whether pressure got the best of him or not remains to be seen, but he had his reasons.


They could have "convinced" him to quit. It happens everywhere else with a loadsamoney, so why not EA???


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I always hope that people lose their jobs in a tough job market. Fuck families that need to be fed and bills that need to be paid, they are using microtransactions. WAH.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip.


 

I agree! Although I'm pretty sure Jalaneme's posts are simply a classic case of impersonal, not-terribly-sincere "Internet-hate". Lots of folks like to "crank it to eleven" on forums without thinking, simply for the sake of emphasis. 

For instance, something like:
"Roughly translates to: "Gosh, I can't say I was terribly fond of EA's business ideals. They really took microtransactions to the extreme."

can easily turn into:


jalaneme said:


> good riddance to the bastard, now my only wish is for EA to go completely bankrupt, that way they can't ruin the gaming industry like they already have.


 
Jalaneme, your dislike of EA is certainly understandable to some extent, but... The _whole company?_  Come now, you really don't mean that. There are certainly more pressing issues to be so impassioned about!

_(That was all sort of off-topic, sorry. :'D)_

Anyway, goodness. It certainly can't be easy to be the CEO of something as huge and sprawling as Electronic Arts. There's a _ton_ to keep tabs on. Heck, I'd say he's a pretty hardy fellow for sticking with it since 2007!

Regardless of your feelings toward EA, one has to admire someone for carrying out a job with so much responsibility and pressure tied to it. Certainly not everyone is up to the task!


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't say I didn't expect this - EA has managed to pull a few spectacular gaffes in the recent past. These kinds of consequences are inevitable. Yes, he _said_ it was his own choice to leave, but (note: internet statistic coming up) I suspect about 80-90% of people who 'leave of their own accord' while their company is losing its reputation and beginning to become hated by the masses are... well, 'subtly hinted to leave'.

Couple that with the fact that Riccitiello came out with a few statements I'm moderately unfond of (among others the whole 'bullets for cash' thing), my thoughts are 'eh, deserved.'

I'm unfond of the whole over-focus on microtransactions. They've got their place, but the focus is resting on them far too much of late. Oh well, we'll see how this pans out, I s'ppose.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

Poking fun at EA's unfortunate situation. 
This is a sneak peak into the hiring process for a new CEO of EA.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But of course this will be overshadowed by the "boohoo ea is worse than hitler" shit.


 
Oh, Guild...
If you'd have just waited another page or so, I'm sure Jalaneme would have invoked Godwin's Law all on her(?) own...


----------



## emigre (Mar 19, 2013)

In fairness to Hitler, I don't believe he ever forced the Jewish community, Romany gypsies and his political opponents to anything like online passes and microtransactions. At least that's what my history teacher taught me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness to Hitler, I don't believe he ever forced the Jewish community, Romany gypsies and his political opponents to anything like online passes and microtransactions. At least that's what my history teacher taught me.



Hence why EA is worse than Hitler.

I mean Sony doesn't break your knees but they're certainly worse than the mafia.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> seriously get a life,  stupid mindless sheep, after all the fat cats of the gaming industry have kids to feed and all that.


EA Games employs over 9000 people world-wide - not sure if that's just the main body of the parent company or not though since we can't forget about all the companies sailing under the EA banner.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> EA Games employs over 9000 people world-wide - not sure if that's just the main body of the parent company or not though since we can't forget about all the companies sailing under the EA banner.


 
It should be noted Foxi, that Jalenemameame herself, is a mindless sheep. By mindless, I mean can't do an ounce of research and thinks her opinion is right and she'll eventually get a big group of supporters on this site who are also retarded. And by Sheep, I mean... well shit, I didn't mean to give Sheep a bad name.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> _*Snip!*_


'Amma just sayan _(  )_ that EA going under would mean a lot of people having to look for new employment, and not only in the video game industry. That, and let's not forget the impact this would have on the stock market - EA is a _"big fish"_.

Without even dwelling into the petty disputes, this would be bad and anyone wishing that to happen should feel bad. Anyone wishing misfortune to fall upon anyone should feel bad... but I digress.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> 'Amma just sayan _() _that EA going under would mean a lot of people having to look for new employment, and not only in the video game industry. That, and let's not forget the impact this would have on the stock market - EA is a _"big fish"_.
> 
> Without even dwelling into the petty disputes, this would be bad and anyone wishing that to happen should feel bad. Anyone wishing misfortune to fall upon anyone should feel bad... but I digress.


 
Definitely wouldn't help out the economy at all, that's for sure. Like I said, Jalanemeamae is mindless.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2013)

"You can opt out of moving this boulder across the road today for the microtransaction of $2.99"
Oh Hitler, you enslave me with laughter.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> When I read a Jalaneme post, i think of Mama boucher from the Waterboy.
> DLC IS THE DEVIL WORSE THAN THE MAFIA ;O;


 
Fix'd

Did I come here just to post that?

Yes I did.

Back to work now.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 21, 2013)

All of these greedy, money-grubbing tactics, restrictive DRM and forced online connections (even for single-player games) are the very reasons I have, for the most part, quit bothering with gaming.  How long have I ranted on this site about the very things being discussed in this thread?  I've said it years ago, but you many of you guys refused to believe me or thought it was just baseless ranting.  Now maybe some of you are beginning to understand why I've ranted so much in the past.

I doubt there will be another video game crash like we had in the mid '80's, mainly because the industry has very carefully brainwashed gamers over the years to be sheep....or suckers, whichever term annoys you the most.  People that try to validate current industry greed are the biggest suckers out there.  For those people, the brainwashing is complete and you will continue to be fleeced and support the very industry that's robbing you blind because you just MUST have that next new game.....and all that overpriced DLC that should have been included with the game to begin with.

The unfortunate reality is that the sheep outnumber the people who are no longer tolerating the VG industry shenanigans and the industry will continue on with their current money-grubbing tactics without remorse and will survive just fine.  Plenty more sheep out there to be fleeced. For every one person who "wakes up" there are 100 (or 1000) new suckers every day.  A nearly endless supply of clueless zombies falling over themselves to give these companies all their spare cash still exist and these companies know it.


----------

